# So much for Phil Jackson not being a possibility.



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...hi18031805mar18,1,20841.column?coll=orl-magic

:jawdrop: :cbanana:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

It doesn't matter, this is still a major pipe dream, just like getting Flip. In the end, I believe we'll end up with Eric Musselman. He actually has previous ties to the Magic and his work with the Magic, Warriors, and Grizzlies make him a very appealing candidate IMO.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

we might not even have to sign anyone if this jent fellow is any good :cheers:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> It doesn't matter, this is still a major pipe dream, just like getting Flip. In the end, I believe we'll end up with Eric Musselman. He actually has previous ties to the Magic and his work with the Magic, Warriors, and Grizzlies make him a very appealing candidate IMO.


I'm sure you thought it was a pipe dream that Daily would ever coach the Magic as well right?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> I'm sure you thought it was a pipe dream that Daily would ever coach the Magic as well right?


Don't compare Chuck frickin' Daly to Phil "10 mil a year" Jackson.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Don't compare Chuck frickin' Daly to Phil "10 mil a year" Jackson.


If Devos wants to win, he will pay.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> If Devos wants to win, he will pay.


I don't think you understand. No amount of money is going to make Phil come to Orlando.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> I don't think you understand. No amount of money is going to make Phil come to Orlando.


Yet Phil almost came here back in 1998 and has been talking to the Magic since being dismissed by the Lakers. 

Rrrrriiiiiigggghhhhhttt........


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Of course he is going to say there is a chance he'd come to Orlando ... he is keeping the options open. If Orlando offered him 20 million a year, he'd come no matter what. But I do not see Phil coming to Orlando.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

JNice said:


> Of course he is going to say there is a chance he'd come to Orlando ... he is keeping the options open. If Orlando offered him 20 million a year, he'd come no matter what. But I do not see Phil coming to Orlando.


I agree. For starters, he is going to command alot of money. Orlando will have to pay him 10x what they paid Davis. I'm not sure that their ownership wants to make that type of financial commitment to a coach. 

Secondly, Orlando isn't really his type of town. He prefers big markets, bright lights, nationally televised games, and marketing opportunities. Orlando is a medium-sized city that is more of a resort town than a bustling metropolis. There's not going to be many opportunities for him to market himself and do the things on the side that he likes to do. I don't know how his Zen Buddhism will play over in "Bible Belt Country" either. 

Lastly, Orlando just isn't ready to be a contender yet. In 2-3 years when Howard develops into a dominant big man, maybe they'll make a run at the Eastern Conference Championship. For now, they're too young in some spots and not good enough in others. 

It's possible that he'll come to Orlando if they grossly overpay for his services but I don't think that is going to happen. I think Orlando would be better served going after an up and coming assistant coach rather than a guy that is going to command big bucks and expect to win a championship with this team.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Eric Musselman is the guy I want. Phil's not coming, I won't believe it until I see him sitting on the bench during the Magic's opener next year.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah there is pretty much no chance we get Phil unless we offer him as much as some of our players. Eric Musselman wouldn't be such a horrible choice, and I wouldn't be unhappy if we got him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think I would be happy with Musselman as well.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Here's your "Did you know" for the day:

Did you know that Musselman not only was an assistant coach and scout for the Magic back in the day, but that he was a GM for the CBA Rapid City Thrillers in the late 80s and 90s. Here's the best part-- While GM of the Thrillers, Musselman actually hired Flip Saunders to coach the team in 1988-89. 

It's a small world, isn't it?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Hmmm. At least a half-dozen teams will be looking for head coaches when the season ends. GM John Weisbrod needs to beat the rush . . . Phil Jackson? Please. Not only are the Magic years away from contending, Jackson once referred to Orlando as a "plastic city."


I forgot about that comment. F Phil. :biggrin:


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't forget to consider the source here. Mike Bianchi is hated across the state for his idiotic columns. This guy is the ultimate example of a columnist who abuses his resources just to get his name mentioned.


----------

